# How are tree runs fun?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

First off, if they don't look like fun for you, don't do them. There's no obligation to do anything in order to be a "real" snowboarder. Second and more important, if you've just finished your first season, you may just not be there yet. My first season, I swore I'd never be interested in park, and probably wouldn't hit jumps. Now I'm starting to do both because I've reached that point. But if you don't, no biggie.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The allure of riding trees is that it's very challenging and extremely fun if done right. Conditions and terrain also have to be right in order to really experience trees the right way (has to be fresh to semi-fresh powder, with moderate to steep slope).

From the perspective of a beginner, tree are a pain in the ass because you are just sticking to simple groomers and having fun with that. As you progress however, groomers suddenly become boring and you want more and more challenging things to ride. As you gain more board control, making quick decisions and sudden turns allows you to tackle trees properly rather then just heading into a glade and going "Oh Shit!". Once you get good enough, you can spot a glade or open forest and bomb through it, banking turns around trees and bombing through tight spaces.

For me theres nothing quite like it, trees are pretty much all I ride if I can help it (my mountain has at least 1200 acres of ridable trees). It adds a very technical element to surfing pow, making pow that much better.

I also love trees because they hide secret stashes of powder most people are too scared to get :thumbsup:


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

I have never ridden in a resort with trees. I'm looking forward to trying that for the first time when I go to Japan next year.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I think Hobo hit it on the head. His explanation is solid.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

fast forward to 1:50 for answer


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

How is this even a question? 

If your the kind of person who gets stuck in the powder right next to the groomer then dont go in the trees. 

If you have any kind of skill dodging trees is the shit and looks badass. Nothing better than to see a person on the line you just killed through the trees.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Its totally understandable that you would like trees your first season. Youre gonna be slamming on the breaks every 8 feet, falling down and getting stuck. I didnt like trees until I was good enough to make smooth, fast lines in them. I agree with what most people said. But I will add that for me, some of the allure is due to the adventure of making your own route. (warning: cant tell you how many times Ive ended up in flat deep snow in new terrain) It definately has to be fresher snow or else its not worth it but the trees arent going to be tracked out as fast. Also, it has to be deep enough to have the bottomless feel. dust on the crust doesnt cut it for me. I like mine to to a little more spread out (aspens), just becuase I can go faster but tighter trees are fun too. 

PS. MPD, you are crazy. those trees are crazy dense. jacket killers. props to you though.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

It's mostly about the powder for me. Less people go into the trees which meens more fresh stuff for me. Linking turns between nicely spaced trees is the best thing in the world, but the powder is the main reason.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

That's where you can pop the mushrooms. That is why trees are fun.


----------



## rileyshred4ev (Jun 27, 2011)

i loved trees from the start, my 2nd year snowboarding we had an amazing winter and at the local sled hill there were a ton of old pine trees that had been planted there and i used to just cruise through them spraying snow everywhere was always super fun I guess you just have to like that kinda free riding type of thing, like sometimes I hav troubles keeping up with friends chairs because I do so much flatland stuff or just find ways to go off the course and find natural features so i think its just a freeriding thing


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

trees are the shit.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I've run into a tree or two.

I love a tree run every once in a while. It gives me a break from the stress of the park and let's me relax and chill.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Meh I've tried a tree run before and I don't see it either. It's just boring, but I will admit that the scenery is beautiful. I'm more focused on not hitting a tree then I am on the actual trail. It's just dangerous and a pain cutting through tight areas full of trees. I prefer riding park 100% but whatever floats your boat...


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

uh oh a virus said:


> I'm more focused on not hitting a tree then I am on the actual trail.


And that's the problem, if your more worried about hitting trees then enjoying the run, you're probably not ready for it.

There's a big disconnect between park riding and freeriding. They're two very different types of riding, and just because you have one down doesn't mean you can just hop into the other. I know tons of guys who kill it in the park but can't freeride to save their lives. I'm on the other side of that fence, disliking park except when all there is to ride is groomers.

Groomers < Everything Else


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

On a similiar note, much like anything else, working one area of skills will improve you in other areas you never thought. Going to the park will make you better at moguls, riding steep pistes will give you confidence to hit bigger jumps and stomp the landings, riding glades will make you more comfortable on the approach to jib features.

I don't find trees all that fun, but you should do them if nothing else, to be a complete rider.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> And that's the problem, if your more worried about hitting trees then enjoying the run, you're probably not ready for it.
> 
> There's a big disconnect between park riding and freeriding. They're two very different types of riding, and just because you have one down doesn't mean you can just hop into the other. I know tons of guys who kill it in the park but can't freeride to save their lives. I'm on the other side of that fence, disliking park except when all there is to ride is groomers.
> 
> Groomers < Everything Else


I see what you mean, but over here at Blue we don't exactly have the greatest tree runs... we have 2, and they are both just extremely small patches of trees that the workers didn't feel like chopping down =P People make pre-dug in trails that are impossible to get out of, and it is tight, so that's why I am worried. If you are riding at a legit mountain then I am sure it will be roomier and there won't be pre-run trails so you aren't stuck in a rut. So maybe I shouldn't have put in my 2cents for this one, but like I said, whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

At Manning Park, they have a run called "The Gulley" off the Orange chair. It's basically, well, a gulley, running most of the way down the mountain. Basically what you have is a steep narrow half-pipe with trees, running maybe 500 yards. Now _that's_ fun!!!


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Trees are the shit, especially, the further you go off the beaten trail. That, and hike-to terrain is where I spend 80% of my time when the girlfriend is not with me. You can find some decent powder many days after the last significant snow fall, great terrain, and not to mention some pretty sweet safety meeting locations. Groomed blues and relentless mogul runs, no thanks.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

YouTube - ‪Snowboard Tips - Tree Riding‬‏ how it would look once you can ride trees


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Can't wait to get back in there myself. Shit happens, get up, dust yourself off, and get back on that horse.




























Privacy, quiet, powder, scenery... Tree runs = serenity


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

uh oh a virus said:


> People make pre-dug in trails that are impossible to get out of, and it is tight,


Certainly on some hills, the "tree run" is a hundred yards of space on the side of a groomer that gets tracked out and packed down pretty early in the day. More like a mogul field with trees than a tree run. And that's a different animal than a tree run with pow stashes and lots of loose everywhere


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Bones said:


> Certainly on some hills, the "tree run" is a hundred yards of space on the side of a groomer that gets tracked out and packed down pretty early in the day. More like a mogul field with trees than a tree run. And that's a different animal than a tree run with pow stashes and lots of loose everywhere


Yea, I just had bad experiences with our runs... -_- But I can guarantee that a legit tree run would be beautiful.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Plus you like digging around in tree wells.....:cheeky4:


Hahaha! Yeah, there is that. :laugh: That may have been the most dense tree run I have ever been on. But even with the well incident, it was damn fun!


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

AcroPhile said:


> Trees are the shit, especially, the further you go off the beaten trail. That, and hike-to terrain is where I spend 80% of my time when the girlfriend is not with me. You can find some decent powder many days after the last significant snow fall, great terrain, and not to mention some pretty sweet safety meeting locations. Groomed blues and relentless mogul runs, no thanks.


I'm the same, i dont like groomed stuff


----------



## mr_____awesome (Jan 9, 2013)

Trees are awesome because you can get first tracks in awesome powder even a few days after a storm! And who doesnt like powder?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Dec 6, 2012)

mhaas said:


> Its totally understandable that you would like trees your first season. Youre gonna be slamming on the breaks every 8 feet, falling down and getting stuck. I didnt like trees until I was good enough to make smooth, fast lines in them. I agree with what most people said. But I will add that for me, some of the allure is due to the adventure of making your own route. (warning: cant tell you how many times Ive ended up in flat deep snow in new terrain) It definately has to be fresher snow or else its not worth it but the trees arent going to be tracked out as fast. Also, it has to be deep enough to have the bottomless feel. dust on the crust doesnt cut it for me. I like mine to to a little more spread out (aspens), just becuase I can go faster but tighter trees are fun too.
> 
> PS. MPD, you are crazy. those trees are crazy dense. jacket killers. props to you though.


I went through my first tree run on my 6th day snowboarding. I fell a lot. I always fall. But right now, while I am all buff from falling so much, I am doing everything I can. Trees, double blacks, even some park. I have been up on the mountain 9 times and I am just having fun. 

OP remember its all about your experience. As a newb myself, just go with it. I love looking for new lines in trees and hitting some nice powder (because falling is soooo much softer) but I also like barreling down some blues while working on carving. Just go with what makes your day.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mr_____awesome said:


> I'm the same, i dont like groomed stuff












But yeah glades are the freeriders mecca. More depth perception in low light, can hold the powder longer, added danger and technically elements.

They can be dangerous though, so I encourage all newbs to tread lightly when they start getting into the glades. Ride with a buddy, plan your routes (some glades end up on cliffs with almost no way down), and don't go in when it's all tracked out. Depending on the hill, a day or two after a big storm is prime glade time!


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Obviously you never smacked into a evergreen its super awesome dude.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Inky said:


> I have never ridden in a resort with trees. I'm looking forward to trying that for the first time when I go to Japan next year.


Of all places to go ride trees, Japan has always looked like one of the sickest place to ride trees. Living and riding in the Northwest, all we ride is evergreens, but those resorts that have the aspens (U.S and Japan) look like some killer tree runs, no low hanging branches and good spacing between them. My only advise is, dont zig when you should have zagged.


----------

